# China Shanghai Composite Index - Technical Analysis and more



## Ann (3 June 2013)

Since 2009 the China Shanghai Composite Index has been travelling in a falling channel. It is currently working its way up to resistance. It may break through or fall back, only time will tell.


----------



## CanOz (3 June 2013)

They've been trying to reform the markets here for some time. They think of the markets like a casino!


----------



## FlyingFox (3 June 2013)

CanOz said:


> They think of the markets like a casino!




Where everybody wins!!! Sounds a bit like India as well...


----------



## Trembling Hand (3 June 2013)

Ann said:


> It may break through or fall back, only time will tell.




Ann how do you trade such an idea? Seems like you don't take any position but just like to watch patterns. Would that be right?


----------



## tech/a (3 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ann how do you trade such an idea? Seems like you don't take any position but just like to watch patterns. Would that be right?




Hmmm


----------



## Ann (3 June 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Ann how do you trade such an idea? Seems like you don't take any position but just like to watch patterns. Would that be right?




You can't trade this index other than with ETFs which I hold. I watch this in order to see when the time is right to add to my position. I believe the Shanghai is going to be a whopper of an Index and intend to be there for the ride.

I use a number of indicators to give me an idea of which stocks are likely to take me for a nice long profitable ride up or those which may turn and fall.

I watch the Indices of Gold, WTIC, $USD, BDI, DOW, XAO, HGX, TNX, Copper, Shanghai and glance at a few others from time to time. They are all very inter-related.

If Gold falls the $USD will rise if the $USD rises the $Aussie will fall. If the HGX rises then the $US markets will rise as will Employment in the US. If copper falls then it means there is less activity in Chinese manufacturing which _may_ put downward pressure on the Shanghai. If the BDI languishes then that is another indicator of less export activity in China and may also put downward pressure on the oil price. If the $USD rises then that will make imported goods cheaper in the US, but will make it harder for US exporters.

Now armed with all this information I can select stocks which will benefit from a lower Aussie dollar, I can find stocks which will benefit from a rise in the $USD, I can avoid stocks which may have some degree of mining related activity, except for companies with some of their business in China. Oil related stocks may also be in for a fall which may take affiliated engineering companies with them. 

Watching Gold gives me an indication when to hop into the $USD through an ETF. I like to ride my stocks for a long long time, years if I can and review my charts and stocks on a monthly basis.

I generally only chart the indices and display them on the forum as it helps me focus and think deeply about what may be going to happen. I really value other chartist's views on reading the indices as well, it makes me analyse fully.

Sometimes a chart may take my interest in a stock if there is something interesting happening. If I have no personal interest in a stock I can give a clearer unbiased opinion about what I see. What I have learned not to do is post my own stocks as I find I become unfocused and misread them as I am playing to an audience. Not because I worry about making a bad pick....I do that from time to time as does everyone. I simply screw up the reading. Added to that other's opinions can make me doubt my own readings. So sorry I won't be charting the stocks I hold nor will I be commenting or looking at them on the forum.


----------



## pingu4392 (15 August 2013)

Asian stocks were broadly steady after a US Federal Reserve official said the central bank may begin to taper its asset buying this summer.


----------



## nysefloortrader (2 September 2013)

Ann said:


> Watching Gold gives me an indication when to hop into the $USD through an ETF. I like to ride my stocks for a long long time, years if I can and review my charts and stocks on a monthly basis.
> )




I love it when people say to watch WEEKLY & MONTHLY charts. 

That is the big way funds, and hedgies play things. They do not look at daily charts. Retail investors do not get it. The Way to do well trading equities, or even commmodities is to look at weekly charts and monthly charts. 

Right now GOLD and SILVER and other metals are so oversold its not funny, and that is on WEEKLY and MONTHLY charts. I think GOLD & SILVER bears are in for a shock, a REAL BAD SHOCK SOON, as last time the GOLD monthly charts looked like they do now, we rally up HUGE in the several months that followed. Gold bulls are back I think, and they are gunna start buying the dips now, while flipping the birdie to gold bears, and anyone saying GOLD is about to crash, because looking at the long term charts, that doesnt look likely or is the low probability is all.


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> I love it when people say to watch WEEKLY & MONTHLY charts.
> 
> That is the big way funds, and hedgies play things. They do not look at daily charts. Retail investors do not get it. The Way to do well trading equities, or even commmodities is to look at weekly charts and monthly charts.




What a load of B..........T!


----------



## Porper (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> I love it when people say to watch WEEKLY & MONTHLY charts.
> 
> That is the big way funds, and hedgies play things. They do not look at daily charts. Retail investors do not get it. The Way to do well trading equities, or even commmodities is to look at weekly charts and monthly charts.
> 
> Right now GOLD and SILVER and other metals are so oversold its not funny, and that is on WEEKLY and MONTHLY charts. I think GOLD & SILVER bears are in for a shock, a REAL BAD SHOCK SOON, as last time the GOLD monthly charts looked like they do now, we rally up HUGE in the several months that followed. Gold bulls are back I think, and they are gunna start buying the dips now, while flipping the birdie to gold bears, and anyone saying GOLD is about to crash, because looking at the long term charts, that doesnt look likely or is the low probability is all.




How about you put some of the "oversold" charts up and tell everybody your reasoning?


----------



## nysefloortrader (2 September 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> What a load of B..........T!




You can Call BS, but your blog is pure evidence you are not really in the position to curse or make these one line claims or really any claims at all for that matter. You might want to take a look yourself.  LOL.


----------



## Porper (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> Right now GOLD and SILVER and other metals are so oversold its not funny, and that is on WEEKLY and MONTHLY charts. I think GOLD & SILVER bears are in for a shock, a REAL BAD SHOCK SOON, as last time the GOLD monthly charts looked like they do now, we rally up HUGE in the several months that followed.




Bold statements...again I ask what are the charts telling you? Back up your statement with an explanation, otherwise it can be construed as ramping with no logic behind your calls.


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> You can Call BS, but your blog is pure evidence you are not really in the position to curse or make these one line claims or really any claims at all for that matter. You might want to take a look yourself.  LOL.




Mate I will put any amount of money on it that this statement of yours is utter nonsense.



> That is the big way funds, and hedgies play things. They do not look at daily charts. Retail investors do not get it. The Way to do well trading equities, or even commmodities is to look at weekly charts and monthly charts.




1. I know a few who trade off dailies, 
2. To suggest that "they" all trade the same way is 100% incorrect as any idiot knows that they trade from HFT right through to long term buyout and control depending on their mandate.
3. To say that retail investors "do not get it" means you either have no experience, no understanding or think there is only 1 type of investor.
4. Think that what suits a big fund trading billions is in anyway relevant to a small independent trader is hugely lacking in common sense. 
5. That the only way to trade is using "weekly charts and monthly charts" just isn't so.

All in all I would love to see you make any sense of the quote.


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> You can Call BS, but your blog is pure evidence you are not really in the position to curse or make these one line claims or really any claims at all for that matter. You might want to take a look yourself.  LOL.




I really, really, REALLY love statements like these about the likes of Trembling Hand. I just think "facepalm" and whip out the opcorn: and enjoy the show.


----------



## nysefloortrader (2 September 2013)

Trembling Hand said:


> Mate I will put any amount of money on it that this statement of yours is utter nonsense.
> 
> Not sure you have the *funds* to back up that statement. Im quite sure.
> 
> ...




You bring up some interesting points, but you went off on a tangent. Which to me tells me alot of things. 

The best way to profit in any market is to ride trends. You do this by using all three, daily, weekly and monthly charts. Most daytraders fail, its a large percentage anyway. I am not making it up, its a know statistic. I know some very good day traders that do use weeklies, and monthly charts to see the bigger picture!

I have done many tests, and riding trends is the best way to make money on the market and not try to trade all the bumps each minute day, and hours during a market week. 

I was not saying this was the only way to trade, but a very good way to see the bigger picture. Your weekly and monthly charts will do this. And you can capture alot of profits holding, then trying to trade all the bumps along the way. Weekly charts are killer if you can use them properly, however I am of the opinion you have never used  these or tried to even use these due to you trying to attack the comments. 

I know there are more than one type of investor, but you went off on a tangent
	
	



```

```
. 

Plus you forget one important element to all this analysis is one thing, you can use many time frames, but even the best analyst can fail if he cannot execute and manage trades properly.


----------



## Trembling Hand (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> You bring up some interesting points, but you went off on a tangent. Which to me tells me alot of things. .




Hmm you seem to be backing away from your statement now. I hope you don't back away also from your 


> WORLD CLASS STOCK MARKET PREDICTIONS STRAIGHT TO YOUR INBOX!




I've just signed up. Though I hope it was just an oversight that you have failed to list your ASFL! 




Never mind as I now have,


> Nostradamus in my back pocket.


----------



## kid hustlr (2 September 2013)

so awesome


----------



## KurwaJegoMac (2 September 2013)

nysefloortrader said:


> The best way to profit in any market is to ride trends. You do this by using all three, daily, weekly and monthly charts. Most daytraders fail, its a large percentage anyway. I am not making it up, its a know statistic. I know some very good day traders that do use weeklies, and monthly charts to see the bigger picture!




Most trend traders fail. In fact, most traders fail - regardless of trading methodology. Trading trends on a weekly or monthly timeframe does not make you more likely to succeed. 

There are trends that happen over seconds, minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, years. Which one is the best to follow? Saying that one way is 'the best' way shows you are inexperienced. There is no such thing as a 'best way' to trade (when talking about a best methodology). There are certain principles you need to stick to, to be a successful trader but these can be applied to a wide variety of trading methodologies.



nysefloortrader said:


> I have done many tests, and riding trends is the best way to make money on the market and not try to trade all the bumps each minute day, and hours during a market week.




Clearly you haven't met experienced day traders.


----------



## Porper (2 September 2013)

kid hustlr said:


> so awesome




Oh, that explains all the bold statements about Gold etc. being overbought technically, yet he wont put up a chart.  Spam for dinner tonight.


----------



## tech/a (2 September 2013)

Not defending this guy --- he can do that himself.



> Most trend traders fail.




Unless your arb trading  you wont make a profit unless you have a trend.



> In fact, most traders fail - regardless of trading methodology. Trading trends on a weekly or monthly timeframe does not make you more likely to succeed.




Absolutely



> There are trends that happen over seconds, minutes, hours, days, weeks, months, years. Which one is the best to follow? Saying that one way is 'the best' way shows you are inexperienced.




I think it shows that the audience he is looking for are likely to be in experienced.



> There is no such thing as a 'best way' to trade (when talking about a best methodology). There are certain principles you need to stick to, to be a successful trader but these can be applied to a wide variety of trading methodologies.




Your clearly NOT the demographic.


----------



## pixel (18 September 2014)

Just in case someone is actually looking North: Let's look at the Shanghai Composite over recent years.

The 3-year Weekly chart suggests that we may now be at a more significant resistance level. So it will pay to watch out for either a bounce down off a ceiling, or a break and re-test from above.





Now switching to the Daily chart, and since mid-year, China has again been going places. Recently, trading volume has also picked up noticeably:




The usual pullback from Fib Phi and 200% has been preceded each time by a divergent drop of Momentum. Nothing surprising there. Simply watch the rising trend line. If it breaks, we'll have a changed situation.


----------



## rimtas (18 September 2014)

It is definitely a bullish wave in the early stages. After 5 year decline china is rising its head from the nadir. Expect more good news from this side.


----------



## baby_swallow (26 June 2015)

Market bubble burst !
In just 7 months the Shanghai index has more than doubled when ordinary
retail traders, Mums & Dads began investing frenzy. Most of them are sharemarket newbies - don't
know what's a market bubble or crash. 
Share investing was so popular that there were more than a million broker accounts
being opened every month since March leading to the first big drop.


----------



## rimtas (26 June 2015)

yep, this rise from early 2014 is either just a first wave of the larger advance, or china, as well as the rest of the world, will tank below 2009 bottom, most likely to 1000 level, and most likely fast, like in 12 month time.


----------



## waterbottle (26 June 2015)

Very cool seeing an 8% drop. Last time I saw this happen was during the GFC, albeit in markets other than China.

Chinese stock market falling -> margin loans start getting called.. how are those investors going to make up their losses? maybe they could dump a few of their international properties hmmmm


----------



## gartley (23 August 2015)

Just my analysis and opinion on current state of this market.  

All bubbles/manias when they burst see prices regress back to levels where the mania first started. This index is no exception. Whilst this analysis is not set in concrete in terms of accuracy, it's a very good guide. For example the projection for a top was close to 5000 pts and the actual was 5166. Pretty close in my opinion.

That does not mean we bet the farm when a level is reached because markets can and do extend, but at least it's a useful guide and when a pre determined level is reached we can start to look for other clues within the pattern of trend to identify a high probability trade. (IPDA: Identify, Predict, Decide, Act

For now this analysis is looking for this index to eventually fall all the way back to 2522pts plus or minus 5% either way. Interestingly there is heavy support in this area. The accompanied cycles add weight to this argument. In the meantime we are close to support so a countertrend rally must be due soon.


----------



## Ann (26 February 2019)

I forgot I started this thread so I will re-post from another thread....

I have been watching the Shanghai Composite for years. I held an investment called China Growth Fund. I had no intention of selling it ever. I bought it when it was floated from a friend who was a chartist and an agent for AMP called Peter.  In 2017 it was closed off because of a big investor who voted to get it closed down. Bastard!
Anyway I still keep an eye on it and saw that it was on the rise. I have just started looking at volumes and the EquiVolume chart and I looked at the SSEC EV. Well that was a site to see. I thought the chart had broken until I looked closer. Wednesday February 21 2018 saw a purchase of 1.44 billion shares at around 3200 yuan. That is the kind of money that could keep this index below 3200 forever or it could sell the index up to infinity for a very long time.

This is what the EquiVolume chart looks like....


----------



## Ann (9 March 2019)

They put a break on the rally on Friday.


----------



## History Repeats (9 March 2019)

Chinese share market the place to be. Beginning of a bull market.


----------



## Ann (10 March 2019)

History Repeats said:


> Chinese share market the place to be. Beginning of a bull market.




As far as I can see the only way to invest in the Chinese shares is through Ishares China Fund IZZ. This is a fund run by Blackrock.
However this is not like the AMP China Growth fund I held which actually held stocks and bonds on mainland China. This mirrored the SSEC Index.

The Ishares IZZ is simply a fund holding the US Ishares ETF FXI. The FXI is a fund holding the 50 Large Cap Chinese stocks which are sold through the Hong Kong stock exchange.

Therefore to hold IZZ will not mirror the SSEC at all but an Australian listed fund holding a US listed fund. This brings in the added complication of currency fluctuations reflected in the price.
The FXI in US dollars has range traded mostly but the IZZ is a bit more dramatic.

I will put up a chart of both the Aussie version IZZ and the US version FXI of the same stock.

In my opinion this is not investing in the Chinese stock market. It simply has a Chinese flavour to it. More your special fried rice as opposed to Peking Duck. Although looking at the two charts maybe the Aussie version might be the better option.


----------



## History Repeats (10 March 2019)

There are number of options you can access the Chinese market but limited. 1) ETF, US listed 2) A50 futures 3) HK connect to Mainland. All you need is Interactive broker. But if you have families in China to  open an account for you the better.


----------



## Ann (24 March 2019)

Found one! Just listed in November 2018
VanEck Vectors China New Economy

This ETF  is 100% A-shares. They hold 120 stocks only in health care, technology, consumer staples and consumer discretionary. Hopefully this should mirror the SSEC fairly closely.

Chartwise, there appears to be a little weakness looking at Twiggs Money Flow Daily, it may see a fall in the price. Maybe, let's see.

The Positive and Negative Volume Indexes are very bullish. This has fairly low volumes but early days yet.


----------



## Ann (5 April 2019)

*Citigroup Favors ‘High Octane’ China Stocks Over the S&P 500*
_Chinese stocks, already the world’s best performers this year, are still a great bet, especially when weighed against the U.S., according to Citigroup Inc.

American stocks are now pricing in 2019 profit growth that exceeds consensus expectations, amid a backdrop of negative earnings revisions and weakening economic data momentum, Citigroup strategists including Jeremy Hale wrote in a note Thursday. Conversely, Chinese earnings growth could re-accelerate in the second half, and get a boost from a resolution to the trade war, they said. More....
_
I will chart it tomorrow even though it was closed today for the Qingming Festival. CNEW isn't doing too badly either!


----------



## Ann (9 April 2019)

*Larry Fink just revealed how BlackRock is going to keep growing at its torrid pace: China*
_Key Points_

_The world’s largest asset manager plans to become a leading asset manager in China, which it thinks has the biggest growth opportunity in five years, BlackRock’s chief, Larry Fink, said in his annual letter to shareholders on Monday._
_ “In China, which is one of the largest future growth opportunities for BlackRock, we are focused on building an onshore presence,” Fink says. “Our goal is to become one of the country’s leading global asset managers.”_
_Despite the economic slowdown and the ongoing trade war, Fink still sees an “increasing demand” for “more diversified and long-term investment solutions” in China. Half of the asset growth over the next five years will come from Asia and largely China, Fink says. More.._

Yesterdays trading saw a small fall in the SSEC down 0.054% but CNEW had a dump and closed on the rising support. Let's see what today brings...


----------



## Ann (12 April 2019)

I thought this was an interesting article about Chinese investment in Australia. It is a bit hard to read with the stuff over the article but perhaps may be of interest to someone.

*Chinese investment in Australia takes a 36% dive, mining sector hit hardest*




_Chinese investment in Australia fell more than 36% in 2018, to its second lowest level since the mining and gas driven investment boom of 2008. 

According to new research by the University of Sydney and professional auditing firm KPMG, Chinese investment in the country only reached A$8.2 billion last year, compared to A$13 billion in 2017.


This figure just beats the US$3.9 billion (A$5.1 billion) of Chinese investment recorded in 2010, following the Global Financial Crisis._





Chinese outbound direct investment into Australia has taken a hit.
_Furthermore, this decline is despite China boosting its foreign investment on a global-scale, with the report showing a 4.2% growth in 2018 to US$129.8 billion (A$183 billion).


The University of Sydney and KPMG’s jointly produced report Demystifying Chinese Investment in Australia analysed Chinese overseas direct investment (ODI) into Australia in the 2018 calendar year and incorporated a survey that gathered insights from Chinese investors into the perceptions of the Australian investment climate.


One of the report co-authors, University of Sydney Chinese Business and Management Professor Hans Hendrischke, described the investment decline as a “significant withdrawal” particularly by Chinese state-owned enterprises, which has been influenced by Chinese capital controls, diplomatic relations and security concerns about Chinese investments in Australia. More..._






Healthcare was the largest area of Chinese investment in Australia by sector in 2018.


----------



## Ann (15 April 2019)

The SSEC has had a bit of a retrace in the last few sessions, interesting to see if the retrace continues to the short term rising support or beyond. It may just bounce back and continue its track upward. It closed with a doji candlestick pattern which is a mark of indecision from the market but its close was higher than the previous day which to me appears ever so slightly bullish. Let's see. 

One thing I find interesting about this index is the lack of support it gets from 'the smart money' as measured by the Negative Volume Index. The Positive Volume Index 'punters' is going up like a mad thing in a rush.


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

*Chinese Stocks Rally Most in Two Weeks*

_China stocks rallied, after the central bank’s decision to inject cash into the financial system alleviated concerns that officials would hold back on stimulus.

The CSI 300 Index jumped 2.8 percent Tuesday, its biggest gain in more than two weeks, while the Shanghai Composite Index added 2.4 percent. The Hang Seng China Enterprises Index closed at a level that denotes a bull market after failing to hold that milestone earlier this month. Banks surged as the People’s Bank of China added funds to the money market after an 18-day dry spell. More.._


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

A reasonable rise for SSEC yesterday after recent weakness, lets see what the rest of the week brings...


----------



## Ann (17 April 2019)

If anyone is interested in watching how the SSEC is traveling during opening hours which opens at 11.30am EST our time you can find it here....


----------



## Ann (19 April 2019)

This may be something to bring markets to heel, not just in China but world wide. Debt default.
It may be part of the reason for slowing the SSEC a bit recently, even with good economic data from China. So far today the SSEC is struggling to stay above yesterday's close.


*Crisis at China's JPMorgan Wannabe Deepens on Bond Defaults*

_A debt crisis at one of China’s most well-known private conglomerates entered a new stage Thursday, with the company saying cross-default clauses had been triggered on dollar bonds worth $800 million.

China Minsheng Investment Group Corp. has appointed Kirkland & Ellis as legal adviser, according to a Hong Kong stock exchange filing, which also noted that banks have set up a creditor’s committee to try to stabilize the company. The cross default comes after CMIG’s problems spread to its affiliate Yida China Holdings Ltd., making some of the developer’s debt immediately payable, and causing a chain reaction back to the parent company’s own securities. More..._


----------



## Ann (20 April 2019)

...and let's look at the SSEC, yesterday was a bit of a battle but the bulls took control eventually and it closed up!


----------



## MARKETWINNER (20 April 2019)

https://www.globalxfunds.com/chart-china-sectors-show-wide-dispersion-in-2019/
Chart: China Sectors Show Wide Dispersion in 2019

https://www.reuters.com/article/chi...to-a-near-13-month-closing-high-idUSZZN2RK700
*China stocks rally to a near 13-month closing high*


----------



## Ann (26 April 2019)

*China's Big Earnings Showdown Kicks In Just as Stocks Tumble*

_The next few days are likely to be a tipping point for the world’s top performing stock market in China.

With some of the nation’s largest companies scheduled to report earnings, investors will be looking for evidence that an improving corporate sector will support valuations at a time when the government is paring back stimulus.


Doubt is creeping in -- the Shanghai benchmark has slumped 4.5 percent this week, set for its worst performance since October. That’s reduced this year’s gain to 25 percent, still the most among major global gauges tracked by Bloomberg. A stronger dollar is the latest headwind, while the memory of a flood of profit warnings in January may be spurring some profit taking before the earnings data. More..._


----------



## Ann (1 May 2019)

*China Triple Whammy Sees Stocks, Bonds, Yuan All Sink in April*

_A huge tumble in government bonds, the worst rout in months for stocks and a weakening yuan -- April was a month of selling in China’s markets.

There was no place to hide as the risk-on rally that had added some $2.5 trillion to the world’s top-performing equities started to lose steam. The Shanghai Composite Index is down for the month amid record foreign selling and small caps just entered a correction. China’s sovereign debt is heading for its worst monthly drop in more than eight years, while the yuan slid the most since October.

 With mainland trading shut from Wednesday for three days, investors will be looking for fresh catalysts next week. More..._


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

*Chinese Stocks See Muted Gains After Monday's $487 Billion Rout*

_There was no rush to buy the dip in Chinese stocks after their biggest rout in more than three years.

The Shanghai Composite Index added 0.3 percent at the mid-day break after losing 5.6 percent Monday. The declines, which wiped out $487 billion from the value of Chinese shares, followed two tweets from U.S. President Donald Trump threatening to raise tariffs on Chinese goods this week over the pace of trade talks. His top trade negotiator late Monday confirmed the plans. The offshore yuan slightly extended losses after China’s state-run Global Times newspaper said the country is ready for temporary breakdown in trade talks. More..._


----------



## Ann (10 May 2019)

This is a bit of jouralese but I am just keeping it for reference as it has potential for the SSEC, possibly...

*A Mysterious Account in China Seems to Have an Inside Track on Trade Talks*
_
For many China observers, one question has popped up since a pair of President Donald Trump’s tweets roiled Chinese stocks this week: Who or what is Taoran Notes?

As most of China’s media fell into collective silence Monday following Trump’s threat to escalate the trade war, Taoran Notes, a once obscure account on Tencent Holdings’ WeChat platform, somehow escaped the intensified censorship. It became one of the few voices offering an opinion on China’s negotiation strategy.

In a 1,500-character commentary published Monday, Taoran warned the U.S. not to fantasize about China making concessions that will damage its own interests. The comment was later re-published by the WeChat account of People’s Daily, a rare move for the official newspaper of the Communist Party. More..._


----------



## Ann (19 May 2019)

*After Weeks of Losses, China Stock Traders Question Beijing Put*

_If there was any optimism that China would soon rescue its tumbling markets, it’s quickly fading away.

Stocks just sank 2.5%, capping their fourth week of losses, while the offshore yuan is edging closer to its record low. Falling equity volume, even on rebound days, showed there’s not much appetite to buy the dip. Foreigners keep selling mainland-listed shares at a record pace. U.S. hedge funds -- who are sitting on a whole lot of bullish China stock derivatives -- are getting burned. More...
_
...and a chart...

Twiggs Weekly Money Flow is continuing to fall away. The price still is above the 200dsma but the 21dsma has crossed below the 50dsma.


----------



## History Repeats (21 May 2019)

My A share stock portfolio at 80% capital invested. 5G and brokerage stocks, also mid low cap eft. Will it go back to levels at the beginning of the year? i doubted imo.


----------



## Ann (24 May 2019)

History Repeats said:


> My A share stock portfolio at 80% capital invested. 5G and brokerage stocks, also mid low cap eft. Will it go back to levels at the beginning of the year? i doubted imo.



CNEW hit my manual stop loss level so I flicked it. Will wait and watch for a bit. I am into short term trading now unlike my past when I took a long term view of trading. 

*Why ETF Investors Have A China Problem*

_Investors clamored for years to get access to the China stock market. Now that they have that access, there could be an opposite problem. You see, the China stock market, as large as it is, offers a wide variety of ways for investors to participate. Now, China and the United States are locked in a trade dispute with no apparent quick fix. Regardless of how that evolves, there will be opportunities to capitalize. More..._


----------

